# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  من روائع المحكمة الادارية العليا في رفض طعن الحكومة والتأكيد علي ملكية مصر للجزتين

## hazem mohamed

من روائع المحكمة الادارية العليا اليوم في رفض طعن الحكومة والتأكيد علي ملكية مصر للجزيرتين التالي: 


ولامرية أنه بموجب الحظر الدستورى المذكور يمتنع على كافة سلطات الدولة التنازل عن أى جزء من اقليم الدولة وتلحق ذات الصفة بأى اجراء سابق لم يراع الحدود الدستورية السارية حال اصداره , وبهذه المثابة يكون توقيع رئيس الوزراء على الاتفاق المبدئى - حسب التعبير الجهة الادارية الطاعنة – بتعيين الحدود البحرية بين جمهورية مصر العربية والمملكة العربية السعودية متلحفاً برداء غير 
مشروع فى اتفاقية تبدو كأعجاز نخل خاوية فليس لها في الحق من باقية , وبنص المادة (197) من اللائحة الداخلية لمجلس النواب سالفة البيان تحدد الاختصاص واستقام تخومه وهو يؤكد بقطع القول أن تغييراً فى الاختصاص لسلطات الدولة قد ولد من رحم الدستور السارى واضحت يد مجلس النواب هى الأخرى بنص الدستور والقانون معاً مغلولة ومحظورة عليه مناقشة أية معاهدة تتضمن تنازلاً عن جزء من إقليم الدولة ومنها الجزيرتين محل الطعن الماثل , وما يخالف ذلك من جانب السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية هو والعدم سواء . 

ولا جدال فى أن هذا النص الدستوري تضمن أحكاماً بعضها له مردود سابق بالدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة ، وأحكاماً جديدة على النظام القانوني المصري تستوجب – كما سلف البيان – فهماً قانونياً جديداً ، فمن سابق الأحكام أن إبرام المعاهدات سلطة بين رئيس الجمهورية والسلطة التشريعية ممثلة فى البرلمان - على اختلاف مسمياته  -  أما الأحكام الدستورية الجديدة بشأن  المعاهدات تجلت فى أمرين : الأول : أن معاهدات الصلح والتحالف وكل ما يتعلق بحقوق السيادة لا يتم التصديق عليها إلا بعد استفتاء الشعب – وهو أمر واجب -  لا تقدير فيه لسلطة من سلطات الدولة ، وهذا القيد الواجب لا يخاطب فقط السلطة التى تبرم المعاهدة أو السلطة المقرر لها الموافقة فيما يدخل فى اختصاصها الدستورى  ، وإنما يمثل النكوص عنه حال لزومه استدعاء سلطة القضاء ولا يدفع أمامه حال تعلق الأمر بفكرة أعمال السيادة ، فتلك الأعمال وإن  انطبقت على الحالة الأولى من المعاهدات ،ليس بها الوصف ,وإنما باعتبارها أعمالاً برلمانية مقرر لرقابتها قواعد خاصة , فإن القيود الدستورية والضوابط التى حددتها الفقرتين الأخيرتين من المادة (151) ترفع عن الأعمال المتصلة بها صفة كونها من أعمال السيادة ولا تقوم له أية حصانة عن رقابة القضاء .  الثاني :  الحظر الدستورى الوارد فى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (151) بأنه لا يجوز إبرام أية معاهدة تخالف أحكام الدستور أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن أى جزء من اقليم الدولة ، وهذا الحظر لا يشمل التنازل فقط وإنما أية مخالفة لمبدأ دستورى أخر. وهو حظر لا يقف عند سلطات الدولة فحسب وإنما يمتد إلى الشعب ذاته ، والذى قيدت إرادته فى التنازل عن الأراضى أو مخالفة الدستور ، ويظل هذا الحظر قائماً طالما سرى الدستور.

وبهذه المثابة يكون الإجراء الإدارى الذى سمته الحكومة المصرية في تقرير طعنها اتفاقاً مبدئياً بترسيم الحدود وما نتج عنه من تنازل عن الجزيرتين – أياً كانت المبررات الدافعة إليه – حال كونهما ضمن الإقليم المصرى مخالفاً للدستور والقانون لوروده على حظر دستورى مخاطباً به السلطات الثلاث ، والشعب ذاته ، ولانطوائه على خطأ تاريخى جسيم - غير مسبوق – يمس كيان تراب الوطن المملوك للشعب المصرى فى اجياله السابقة وجيله الحالى والأجيال القادمة وليس ملكاً لسلطة من سلطات الدولة ، ولذا فإن الحفاظ عليه والدفاع عنه فريضة مُحكمة وسُنة واجبة ، فهذا التراب أرتوى على مر الزمان بدماء الشهداء التى تُعين وتُرسم حدوده ، باق وثابت بحدوده شمالاً وجنوباً، شرقاً وغرباً ، وسلطات الدولة متغيرة  ، خاصة وأن التنازل عنه - على النحو المتقدم – سيفقد مصر حقوقها التقليدية على مياهها الإقليمية  التى مارستها عبر قرون ، فضلاً عما يشكله من 
تهديد دائم للأمن القومى المصرى ، وإضرار بمصالحها الاقتصادية في مياهها الداخلية الإقليمية.

وفى ظل هذا الدستور تكون المكاتبات الصادرة عن مسئولين مصريين – دون -  رئيس الجمهورية أو بعد اتخاذ اجراء موافقة مجلس الشعب على أى تصرف بخصوص الجزيرتين – محل التداعى – لا أثر لها  خاصة فى ظل إعلاء مصر من شأن أحكام دستورها بالقرار المشار إليه وما أوجبه من إجراءات على ابرام المعاهدات بتحفظها على معاهدة من المعاهدات الشارعة  والمنظمة لقواعد الاتفاق الدولى ، وأن المحاججة بخطابات أو اجتماعات أو اتصالات  صدرت عن مسئولين مهما علت وظائفهم -  فضلاً عن مخالفته لأحكام القرار الجمهورى المتضمن قواعد التصديق على الاتفاق الدولى - فإنها لا تمثل مانعاً أمام القضاء الداخلى من التعرض للإجراء الذى تقوم به الحكومة حالياً فى ظل دستور جديد تمسك بموروث دستورى يحمى حق الدولة على أرضها ورادعاً لكل اعتداء على سيادتها ،أو ينال من شواهد سيادة مصر على الوجه الذى عرضته أو ستعرضه المحكمة فى اسباب حكمها .

ومن نافلة القول الإشارة إلى ما تذرعت به الحكومة الطاعنة من أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلط بين مصطلحي تعيين الحدود وترسيم الحدود , فذلك مردود عليه أ:- 
ن هذه المحكمة تدرك أن الممارسات الدولية كشفت على أن عملية تعيين الحدود الدولية بين الدول المتجاورة لا تكفي لأن تضفي على هذه الحدود طابع الثبات والاستقرار ، إلا إذا تم الانتقال بعملية التعيين هذه من مجرد تصور نظري خالص إلى واقع مادي ملموس على الطبيعة  من خلال ما يطلق عليه فقهاء القانون الدولي بعملية الترسيم ، التى يقوم بها خبراء بهذا الشأن تضمهم فى الغالب لجان ترسيم مشتركة بين الأطراف المعنية، أو تقوم بها شركات عالمية متخصصة تستخدم أحدث التقنيات للصعوبات الطبوغرافية أو الديموغرافية ، والتى تجعل من العسير إتمام عملية الترسيم إلا بعد إدخال التعديلات أو الانحرافات الضرورية على خط الحدود المزمع ترسيمه , ومؤدى ذلك أن الحدود الدولية تمر عند إنشائها بمرحلتين أساسيتين هما مرحلة التحديد أو التعيين  Delimitation  ومرحلة الترسيم أو التخطيط Demarcation   والتحديد عملية قانونية يتم بموجبها بيان الوصف الدقيق لخط الحدود فى السند القانونى المنشئ له، والذى قد يتخذ شكل معاهدة حدودية أو بروتوكول يعقد بين الدولتين المعنيتين , أما الترسيم فهو عملية فنية خالصة لاحقة على عملية التحديد يتم من خلالها  وضع خط الحدود الذى تم وصفه فى السند القانونى المنشئ له على الطبيعة وتعريفه بواسطة العلامات الحدودية المادية ، أو أى علامات أخرى تدل عليه فالترسيم عملية متممة أو لاحقة لعملية التحديد وبدونها لا يتمتع خط الحدود بصفة الثبات والاستقرار , وبحسبان الترسيم عملية فنية بحتة يقوم بها فريق من الخبراء المتخصصين فى علم الهندسة والجغرافية و الخرائط والشئون العسكرية  بخلاف عملية التحديد التي تتصف بأنها عملية قانونية يقوم بها الخبراء فى القانون الدولى , والخلاصة أن الترسيم عملية تنفيذية يراد بها تحريك أو تنفيذ السند القانونى الذى يبين الوصف النظرى الدقيق لخط الحدود وذلك عن طريق وضعه موضع التنفيذ على الأرض عن طريق العلامات المميزة الدالة عليه. كما لا يخفى على فطنة هذه المحكمة الآثار القانونية المترتبة على التفرقة بين تعيين الحدود وترسيم الحدود ذلك أن تعيين الحدود ملزمة لأطراف الاتفاقية بينما ترسيم الحدود تختلف قيمتها الملزمة بحسب ما اذا كان يوجد نص باتفاقية تعيين الحدود على الاعتراف بقيمتها دون تصديق لاحق عليها أم لا يوجد هذا النص اصلاً , اذ تعتبر أعمال الجهة القائمة بعملية الترسيم صحيحة ونافذة وملزمة للدول المعنية تتمتع بقيمة قانونية في مواجهتها، مادامت هذه الدول متفقة على اعتبار تلك الأعمال ملزمة ونهائية لا تحتاج إلى إقرار أو مصادقة لاحقة من قبل الجهات المختصة , ومثالها ما نصت عليه المادة الخامسة من بروتوكول القسطنطينية المعقود عام ١٩١٣ والمتعلق بتعيين الحدود بين تركيا وإيران  ، أما إذا لم ينص على ذلك فإن  القيمة القانونية لأعمال جهة الترسيم تتوقف على إجازة الأطراف لهذه الأعمال أو رفضهم لها ، فإذا أجازتها الأطراف المعنية صراحة أو ضمناً اُعتبرت هذه الإجازة بمثابة تفسير أو تعديل للسند القانونى المنشئ لخط الحدود يتمتع بحجة قانونية فى مواجهتهم, ومثالها قضية معبد برياه فيهيار، فقد فصلت محكمة العدل الدولية بالقضية مؤيدة لخط الحدود الذى قامت بترسيمه لجنة الترسيم المشتركة بين تايلاند وكمبوديا على الرغم من تعارضه مع خط الحدود الذى عينته معاهدة الحدود لعام ١٩٠٤ لأنها وجدت أن الطرفين قد قبلا ضمناً من خلال سلوكهم اللاحق أعمال لجنة الترسيم , ولعل التفرقة بين مصطلحي التحديد والترسيم لم تكن  قائمة حتى وقت قريب  بل وتشير الممارسات الدولية إلى إن مصطلح التحديد استعمل في أغلب الحالات للدلالة على الترسيم، ومثال ذلك الفقرتين ثانياً وخامساً من بروتوكول القسطنطينية لسنة ١٩١٣ لتعريف الحدود بين تركيا وإيران. وفى حالات أقل استعمل مصطلح الترسيم للدلالة على التحديد، ومثاله المادة الأولى من اتفاق إحالة النزاع الحدودى على التحكيم الموقع بين إمارتى دبى والشارقة عام ١٩٧٦  فقد أشارت هذه المادة إلى إن موضوع التحكيم هو ترسيم الحدود البرية بين الطرفين، وقد أثار مصطلح الترسيم الوارد  ذكره فى المادة خلافاً بين الطرفين هل يقصد به ترسيم الحدود أم تحديدها. وقد انتهت محكمة التحكيم التي كُلفت بالفصل فى هذا النزاع إلى إن المقصود بالمصطلح هنا هو تحديد الحدود البرية بين الطرفين وليس ترسيمه , بيد أن الطبيعة الفنية أو التقنية لأعمال لجان الترسيم أكدها مجلس الأمن وذلك بمناسبة قراره رقم ٧٧٣ الصادر فى ٢٦ أغسطس ١٩٩٢ بشأن عمل لجنة الأمم المتحدة لتخطيط الحدود بين العراق والكويت , ومن ثم صار فارقاً بين عمليتى التحديد والترسيم على النحو المتقدم , فذلك كله ما تدركه هذه المحكمة بيد أن الحكومة الطاعنة لم تدرك أنه وسواء تعلق الأمر بتحديد الحدود لمصر والسعودية كعملية قانونية أو ترسيم الحدود بينهما كعملية فنية فإنه بأمر الدستور المصرى محظور عليها وكافة سلطات الدولة اللجوء إليهما بشأن التخلى عن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير لانهما ضمن الإقليم المصرى والحظر الدستورى ينصرف إلى عدم جواز إبرام أية معاهدات تخالف احكام الدستور أو يترتب عليها التنازل عن أى جزء من اقليم الدولة فلا يُنتقص منهما تحديداً أو ترسيماً , ودون أى تفرقة أو تمييز - فى مجال الالتزام بهذا الحظر الدستورى  - بين السلطات العامة الثلاث التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية ، ذلك أن هذه السلطات كلها سلطات مؤسسة أنشأها الدستور، تستمد منه وجودها وكيانها وهو المرجع في تحديد وظائفها، خاضعة لأحكام الدستور الذى له وحده الكلمة العليا وعند أحكامه تنزل السلطات العامة جميعاً , ومن ثم يكون هذا الادعاء عارياً من سنده الصحيح فى الدستور والقانون  , وتصبح تلك التفرقة لا جدوى من ورائها بعد أن وقعت فى حمأة الحظر الدستورى , بل إنه وفى صوغ أخر إن جاز ترسيم المحدد فإنه ينعدم بدءاً من أى تحديد يخالف الدستور ويتعين - تبعاَ لذلك - طرح هذا الإدعاء .

لا اختصاص لمجلس النواب بالنظر في اتفاقية تيران وصنافير والاختصاص معقود لقاضي المشروعية وحدة

وجاء في حيثيات حكم المحكمة

 ومن حيث إن الدستور المصري الساري قد حدد اختصاص مجلس النواب بشأن المعاهدات باعتبار أن موافقته واجبة على كل ما تبرمه الدولة من معاهدات حددتها الفقرة الأولي من المادة (151) من الدستور ، وإن الفقرة الثانية قصرت دور مجلس النواب على المصادقة على ما ينتهى إليه الشعب باعتباره الوكيل عن صاحب السيادة الذى اثر الدستور أن يتولاه بنفسه دون وكيل باعتبار أن موافقته الشرط الوحيد اللازم للمصادقة على الاتفاقية بعد دعوته الواجبة كما سلف البيان ,فسلطة مجلس النواب فى مسائل السيادة سلطة تقرير لإرادة الشعب ويكون رأيه متمماً لتلك الارادة يلتحم  فيها الوكيل بالموكل , ويكون دور الوكيل محصوراً فى صوغ  التعبير عن هذه الإرادة رفضاً أو قبولاً ,  فإذا ما باشرت السلطة التنفيذية اختصاصاً متصلاً بهذا النوع من المعاهدات أو تلك التى نظمتها الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 151 من الدستور تمحور النزاع حول عمل إدارى لا يسوغ أن تتدخل فيه السلطة التشريعية طرفاً فيه كمشرع . وإذ أخرج القضاء المطعون فيه الطاعن الثالث  بصفته المُمثل القانونى لمجلس النواب يكون قد التمس وجه الحق وأنزل صحيح حكم القانون والدستور ، وتطرح المحكمة - من ثم -  ما ورد بتقرير الطعن من أن الرقابة على الاتفاقية المشار إليها محجوزة فقط للبرلمان بحسبان الفصل فى النزاع معقود للقضاء الإدارى ، واستقر في يقين المحكمة – كما سلف البيان – أن النزاع الماثل لم يرق إلى كونه التزاماً دولياً ، كما أنه يخرج عن نطاق تطبيق أحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة (151) من الدستور والتى وسدّت لمجلس النواب دوراً واجباً فى الموافقة على المعاهدات فى غير الحالتين التى أشارت إليهما الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة منها . 

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه بالرجوع إلى أعمال لجنة الخبراء العشرة والخاصة بإعداد الدستور، فإنه قد أشار أحد أعضائها ص 73  بأن " أى شئ يتعلق بحقوق السيادة لن يكون محل معاهدات " ، ومن نافلة القول الإشارة إلى أن المحكمة تقصر قضائها فى خصوص هذه المسألة على دور مجلس النواب كسلطة تشريعية تمارس دوراً فى إطار الدستور ودون تخط لآلياته الأخرى بشأن الرقابة على أعمال الحكومة ، ولايسوغ أن يكون مجلس النواب طرفاً فى الخصومة الماثلة – ومحلها – اجراء أو عمل إدارى صدر عن رئيس الوزراء على الوجه سالف بيانه 

ويكون إخراج الحكم المطعون فيه الطاعن الثالث بصفته ( رئيس مجلس النواب ) من الخصومة قاضياً بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفه بالنسبة له ، ملتمساً وجه الحق ومنزلاً صحيح حكم القانون والدستور , فإذا ما زج به كجهة فصل فى خصومة فالبرلمان ينشئ ويقرر فى إطار دوره الدستورى , أما الفصل فى الخصومة اختصاص معقود للقضاء .

ولا ينال مما تقدم ما استندت إليه الجهة الطاعنة من صدور خطابات صادرة بشأن هذا الموضوع للتدليل على أن يد الدولة على الجزيرتين يد عارضة  ، ومن ثم خروجهما من السيادة المصرية ، بحسبان هذه المكاتبات لا تمثل التزاماً على الدولة لافتقارها للسند الدستورى والقانونى المبرر لواقع الجزيرتين المتمثل فى مصريتهما حدوداً وسيادة بلا منازع ، وهو أمر – فضلاً عن اُطره القانونية يرجع إلى حقيقتين ثابتتين :أولهما : - أن مصر دولة لا تمثل فقط اسماً على خرائط الكون وإن حدودها خطَها على الخرائط خطاط أو باحث ، وإنما هى دولة خلقت من رحم الطبيعة بعناية الله تقع بين بحرين عظيمين ربطت بينهما – خدمة للعالم القديم والحديث – بقناة السويس التى شُقت بدماء وعرق بنيها ،ويجرى من جنوبها إلى شمالها مسرى الدم نيل خالد نشأت على ضفتيه أعظم حضارات الدنيا ، واتخذ أهلها من الزراعة حرفة ومن البناء والعمران إبداعاً على وجه اندمجت حضارته مع أرضه فى وعاء واحد جمع بين عبق التاريخ وأصالة المصرى بموروث انتماء ربطه بأرضه وصارت  كعرضه  تهون نفسه دفاعاً عنها  وثانيهما : أن مصر الدولة لم تُخرج جيشها - قديماً أو حديثاً - خارج أرضها إلا لحماية أمنها أو أمن شقيقاتها العربية ، وأن التاريخ يقف طويلاً حتى يتذكر دولة أخرى غيرها تركت حكم دولة فى جنوب أرضها لأهله وكان ملك مصر يُكنى بإسمها ، كما اختلط شعبها بالشعوب العربية جنوبه وشرقه وغربه نسباً وصهراً دون أن يجور بهذا النسب على حدود جيرانه .
التفرقة بين التدخل الانضمامي الجائز امام محكمة الطعن والتدخل الهجومي الغير الجائز امامها

ومن حيث إنه عن طلب  التدخل إنضمامياً سواء للمطعون ضدهم أو لجهة الادارة 
الطاعنة فإن قانون مجلس الدولة قد خلا من أى نص يتعلق بالتدخل فى الدعوى ، ومن ثم يسرى بشأنه ما ورد بقانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية .ولما كان المشرع أجاز التدخل فى الدعوى بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفعها قبل يوم الجلسة أو بطلب يقدم شفاهة فى الجلسة فى حضورهم ويثبت فى محضرها على أن يقدم الطلب قبل اقفال باب المرافعة ، و ينقسم التدخل لنوعين : أولهما :التدخل الإنضمامى وفيه يبدى المتدخل ما يراه من أوجه دفاع  لتأييد طلب الخصم الذي تدخل إلى جانبه ، دون أن يطلب القضاء لنفسه بحق ما فالمتدخل يبغى من تدخله المحافظة على حقوقه عن طريق الانضمام ويقصد به تأييد أحد الخصوم دفاعاً عن حقوقه فى الدعوى، ويجوز طلبه ولو لأول مرة أمام محكمة الاستئناف ، عملاً بنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة (236) من قانون المرافعات . وثانيهما :  التدخل الهجومى أو الخصامى ويقصد به المتدخل المطالبة بحق ذاتي يدعيه لنفسه فى مواجهة طرفى الخصومة  ويشترط لقبوله شرطان : (1)- أن يدعى طالب التدخل لنفسه حقاً، ومن ثم يشترط  فيه المصلحة التى تبرر قبول التدخل فى هذه الحالة كل الشروط اللازمة لقبول الدعوى وهى أن تكون المصلحة قانونية حالة وقائمة، شخصية ومباشرة. (2) قيام الارتباط بين الطلب الأصلي الذى يسعى المتدخل للحكم لنفسه به وبين الدعوى الأصلية ووجود هذا الارتباط هو الذى يبرر تقديم هذا الطلب .ولذا فإن التدخل الهجومى يجيز للمتدخل أن يطلب الحكم لنفسه بحق ذاتى يدعيه في مواجهة طرفي الخصومة سواء تعلق طلبه بذات الحق المتنازع عليه أو بجزء منه أو بطلب آخر يتميز عن الطلب الأصلى ولكن مرتبط به قاصداً من تدخله الحصول على حكم فى مواجهة طرفى الدعوى ، ولذا فإنه لا يجوز إبداؤه لأول مرة أمام محكمة الطعن حتى لا تفوت درجة من درجات التقاضى ، ومتى كان طالبوا التدخل إنضمامياً قد طلبوا التدخل إنضمامياً شفاهة فى الجلسة فى مواجهة الخصوم واُثبت ذلك فى محضر الجلسة , وكانت لهم مصلحة مشروعة فى التدخل قوامها إما اثبات مشروعية تصرف جهة الادارة أو عدم مشروعيته  ومن ثم فإنه يتعين - والحال كذلك - قبول تدخلهم إنضمامياً فى الطعن , والاكتفاء بذكر ذلك فى الأسباب عوضاً عن المنطوق .

القطع بالسيادة ورجحان يسمو لليقين في شأن ملكية مصر للجزيرتين

وإذ وقر فى يقين هذه المحكمة – وهى التى تستوى على القمة فى مدارج محاكم مجلس الدولة -  واستقر فى عقيدتها أن سيادة مصر على جزيرتى تيران وصنافير مقطوع به بأدلة دامغة استقتها المحكمة من مصادر عدة وممارسات داخلية ودولية  شتى قطعت الشك باليقين بأنهما خاضعتان لسيادتها – وحدها دون غيرها – على مدار حقبٍ من التاريخ طالت 
وأن دخول الجزيرتين ضمن الإقليم المصرى ما انفك راجحاً يسمو لليقين من وجهين : أولهما : أن سيادة مصر عليهما مقطوع به على ما سلف بيانه , وثانيهما : ما وقع تحت بصر المحكمة من مستندات وبراهين وأدلة وخرائط تنطق بإفصاح جهير بوقوعهما 
ضمن الإقليم المصرى على نحو ما سطرته المحكمة فى أسباب حكمها , الأمر الذى  يحظر معه على كافة سلطات الدولة وبل والشعب ذاته بأمر الدستور إبرام ثمة معاهدة أو اتخاذ إجراء يؤدى إلى ضمن الإقليم المصرى على نحو ما إبرامها ويكون سبيلاً للتنازل عنهما.

للاطلاع على كامل الحيثيات ادخل على الرابط التالي:
http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/1784216

----------

